# Hello From Virginia!



## Jill0

Hi, Everyone --

I'm new here and fairly new to keeping fish -- at least to keeping them "well".

When I was a kid (long, long ago!), I kept two goldfish in a bowl for many years. We didn't know better then. Then in the 90's, my husband and I kept a few tanks but really didn't know a lot about fish. When we bought our farm in 1998, we gave the fish and tanks away before we moved.

This past summer, we wanted a relaxing hobby and we both enjoy taking care of animals. We got a small aquarium and, well, ... I'm sure many of you can relate to how that one small aquarium grew and multiplied.

Our other "big" hobby is one we've been doing longer than fish. We raise, show and drive (cart and harness) miniature horses. We've been doing that since 1999 and had riding horses longer -- but it's the minis that are our passion. We have a few foals each year and some National champions w/in our little herd. 

I'm happy to have found this place and look forward to learning from the members and helping out with advice where I can (but I'm pretty new and learning still).

Jill


----------



## dramaqueen

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## molliefan09

hello and welcome!! we always enjoy when new people join us with our addiction!!


----------



## briang

WELCOME JillO! We're glad that you galloped into our forum! It's customary for newbies to post pics of their tank and horses lol.:lol:


----------



## Twistersmom

Hello Jill! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Hi Jill, welcome to the forum! We're glad you decided to join us. 
I love your minature horses, nice website. "Trooper" is adorable and looks to be only slightly taller than your dog!


----------



## iamntbatman

Hello, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## briang

Wow! Thanks to aunt kymmies post, I realized that I missed your website. Your horses are amazing.I really enjoyed it. Thanks, now we just have to get pis of the tank!


----------



## Jill0

Thanks for the welcome, folks! And for the compliments about the horses. I have to say, though, re-finding the fish hobby has me thinking of scaling back on the horses this spring and summer. Playing wait and see right now. The fish make me happy and are a whole lot less work and not the emotional roller coaster horses can sometimes be.

As for pictures of my tank, I put them all on my aquarium log thing. I don't know if other people can see that or just me? I'm cutting and pasting some pictures. What we have in terms of tanks is in my signature. I am hopelessly addicted. So is my husband, though he is less ready to admit it!

_PS as you see, my photography skills when it comes to fish / tanks are not very good!_


*75g w/ Mbuna Cichlids and Bristlenose Plecos:*










*75g w/ Fancy Goldfish:*










*55g w/ Fancy Goldfish in temporary residence (this will have a short body flowerhorn when the weather is safer for shipping):*










*55g w/ Blood Parrots, Tiger Barbs and Bristlenose Plecos:*










*38g w/ Rainbow Cichlids, Serpae Tetras, Corys and Bristlenose Plecos:*










*38g w/ Small Tropicals:*










*29g w/ Fancy Goldfish (1 of 2):*










*29g w/ Fancy Goldfish (2 of 2):*










*10g (divided) w/ Male Bettas (1 of 2):*










*10g (divided) w/ Male Bettas (2 of 2):*


----------



## briang

Wow, When you guys do something, you really do something!!! I can't wait for you to get the "saltwater bug" LOL!


----------



## Romad

Hi there Jill,

Welcome to the forum. Your tanks are kick a$$


----------



## willow

hello and welcome.
beautiful tanks. :-D


----------



## JohnnyD44

hello and welcome!


----------



## secuono

Welcome!
I used to live in Fredericksburg!


----------



## badxgillen

*welcome*

hello ...glad you could join us...those tanks are spottless how do you manage on top of horses...well i am sure i will see you around the forum...ADIOS...


----------



## eatmysox

Thos e tanks are beautiful, you have officially shown me I can be much more addicted then I am


----------

